# 2017 Ginseng Season



## trahn008

Not a mushroom but a plant that can be found while out hunting shrooms. Post up pics of in the field or picked and dried shang. Love this plant and have become a steward. If anyone is looking for a great web site to learn this plants history, stewardship, wild growing or harvesting....wildgrowen.com.


----------



## trahn008

Some cool pics from years ago.


----------



## trahn008

2018 Shang right on time! Wish the morels where! Lol


----------



## Jeff2554

When seng is poppin is when I start looking for Morels. I’ve not seen seng poppin just yet but gotta b soon.


----------



## trahn008

2018


----------



## hoblershang

Those sure are purty trahn.


----------



## Dtails

I have yet to find any in MN not for lack of effort that's for sure... Well when hunting for them... I do see the red berries and yellow leaves while bow hunting


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> 2018
> View attachment 6839
> View attachment 6840


Is this Shang?


----------



## trahn008

Yes, Sir.


----------



## Barnacle

Barnacle said:


> Is this Shang?





trahn008 said:


> Yes, Sir.


I don’t think these loaded the first time?


----------



## hoblershang

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 6925
> View attachment 6924
> 
> 
> I don’t think these loaded the first time?


Sorry barnacle not shang


----------



## Barnacle

Dam! One of these days your gonna say yes.


----------



## beagleboy

I guess I should have posted this picture here. I found this in Snyder co. today . I am not sure if it is ginseng or not there were plants in a 50ft sq. area.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> I guess I should have posted this picture here. I found this in Snyder co. today . I am not sure if it is ginseng or not there were plants in a 50ft sq. area.
> View attachment 9586


yes sir good find


----------

